# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Giới thiệu hiệu bánh THẢO BAKERY

## leminhtam1966

Hiệu bánh THẢO BAKERY, địa chỉ : 193 – 195 Nguyễn Sinh Cung, Vỹ Dạ, Huế từ lâu là một địa chỉ uy tín dành cho những ai yêu thích các loại bánh ngọt, bánh kem mang hương vị Việt Nam và châu Âu.



    Ở đây có đầy đủ các loại bánh mì tươi, bánh ngọt như :  Bánh Bông Lan, bánh Piza, bánh Patêsô, bánh Gatoo cao cấp, bánh Dừa, bánh Sầu Riêng, bánh Humberger. Riêng lĩnh vực bánh kem thì rất đa dạng, có những loại bánh kem chỉ nhỏ xinh xắn nằm gọn trong lòng bàn tay, nhưng cũng có những chiếc bánh kem khổng lồ to như chiếc tủ lạnh được dùng để phục vụ cho những hội nghị hay lể cưới được tổ chức ở hội trường lớn có hàng trăm người tham gia.





Một số loại bánh ngọt

    Quý khách đến với THẢO BAKERY sẽ được thưởng thức ( nếm thử ) các loại bánh trước khi quyết định chọn mua những loại bánh gì mình thích. Ngoài ra quý khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng các quá trình tạo hình các loại bánh kem do các người thợ lành nghề của chúng tôi biểu diễn và thực hiện. Các con vật yêu thích trong các phim hoạt hình, những nàng công chúa hay các chú lính chì trong các câu chuyện cổ tích, những phong cảnh làng quê hay những đóa hoa đẹp tuyệt lần lượt xuất hiện trên những chiếc bánh xinh xắn qua những bàn tay thoăn thoắt nhẹ nhàng sẽ đem đến cho quý khách những cảm giác thích thú. 





Các loại bánh kem

    Ngày 11 tháng bảy năm 2011 vừa qua THẢO BAKERY chúng tôi vừa đưa vào vận hành khai thác dây chuyền sản xuất bánh mì Baguette với thiết bị máy móc tự động và lò xoay hiện đại. THẢO BAKERY hiện đã và đang đem đến cho quý khách một sự lựa chọn mới trong các món ăn điểm tâm sáng và các loại thức ăn nhanh trong ngày ở công sở. 








Ảnh ngày khai trương dây chuyền sản xuất bánh mì Baguette

    Trong nhịp sống sôi nổi, tất bật như hiện nay, mọi người không còn dành nhiều thời gian cho bữa ăn, đặc biệt là bữa sáng. Trong hoàn cảnh như vậy, sự lựa chọn số một vẫn là chiếc bánh mì quen thuộc. Nhưng làm sao để thưởng thức được ổ bánh mì thơm ngon mà vẫn đảm bảo được vấn đề vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm? Với tiêu chí bảo vệ sức khoẻ, tạo sự an tâm cao nhất cho thực khách khi thưởng thức món ăn độc đáo này, THẢO BAKERY đã ra đời. Do được sản xuất tại chỗ, cho nên ngoài việc bảo đảm vấn đề vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, THẢO BAKERY còn mang lại sự tiện lợi cho khách hàng với dịch vụ giao hàng tận nơi theo yêu cầu. Từ nhà riêng, văn phòng, cơ quan – xí nghiệp cho đến những nơi tập kết cho những chuyến dã ngoại, đi chơi xa, THẢO BAKERY đều mang đến món ăn ngon cộng với sự hài lòng của qúy khách về tiện ích này. Bên cạnh đó, THẢO BAKERY còn có dịch vụ phục vụ thức ăn nhanh tại các hội nghị, hội thảo và cung cấp thức ăn nhanh cho các công ty du lịch, cung cấp sỉ bánh mì và các loại thực phẩm đi kèm với chất lượng và sự bảo đảm an toàn vệ sinh cao nhất cho các nhà hàng, khách sạn và quán ăn gia đình.




Bánh mì Baguette
    Đến với THẢO BAKERY, quý khách có được nhiều lựa chọn loại bánh mì cho phù hợp với gu ẩm thực riêng của mình. Ngoài các loại truyền thống như bánh mì thịt, bánh mì chả lụa, bánh mì heo quay, bánh mì bì,.. với sự sáng tạo độc đáo, THẢO BAKERY còn cho ra đời những loại bánh mì mới nhưng vẫn không kém phần tuyện hảo, như bánh mì gà, bánh mì nem, bánh mì cá Sardine… Các bạn còn có thể mua thêm các loại thực phẩm đi kèm như chả lụa, giò thủ xào, chả quế, chả chiên, nem chua, heo quay, chà bông, jambon/pate,.. với giá cả phải chăng, phù hợp với mọi đối tượng khách hàng.
       Mời các bạn đến thưởng thức món bánh mì hảo hạng tại số 193 – 195 Nguyễn Sinh Cung, phường Vỹ Dạ, thành phố Huế, tỉnh Thừa Thiên Huế, hoặc các bạn chỉ cần gọi đến số 054.3.825457 – 3.830203 , email : thaobakery@gmail.com,  hotline 0982502057 để được phục vụ tận nơi.

BÁNH THẢO - HẤP DẪN ĐẾN MIẾNG CUỐI CÙNG !

----------


## google.com

Ảnh đẹp quá

----------


## leminhtam1966

> Ảnh đẹp quá


Cám ơn lời khen của bạn !

----------

